# Do all Tissot watches worldwide have serial numbers mentioned on their case backs ?



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guys ... I want to know if ALL Tissot watches are supposed to have a serial number engraved on their case back, or is it only for watches of a certain region, or model, etc .. ?

I want to use this to check for watch authenticity ..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I think that most do but not all of them and I think it depends on what model it is. If you tell us what model yours is I'm sure that someone will be able to help.


----------



## User_Refined (May 18, 2013)

Hey there Ahmadka,

Great question.



ahmadka said:


> Hi guys ... I want to know if ALL Tissot watches are supposed to have a serial number engraved on their case back, or is it only for watches of a certain region, or model, etc .. ?
> 
> I want to use this to check for watch authenticity ..


As much as there is to like about Tissot, they are not big on concepts like _ALL_, _Always_ or _Consistently_.
They are more linked with ideas like _Innovation_, _Exceptions_, and _Variation_.

As an example, there are _Two_ Tissot-accepted spellings of the speed-measuring scale:
_* Tachymet*er*_ as shown here for a V8 on the Tissot website;
_* Tachymet*re*_ as shown here for a PRS 516 on the Tissot website.

To make a long story short *- No - not ALL Tissot watches have serial numbers*.

As *Sticky* points out - some models do have serial numbers and some don't... If you have a particular model that you are looking to authenticate this way just name it.

There are a fantastic bunch of people on here and by _crowd-sourcing_ an answer, someone with an AD-purchased watch will immediately be able to tell you:
* whether that model has a serial number or not;
* how many characters long it is;
* how many of those characters should be letters/numbers.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2013)

Well its the Couturier T0354101103100 ... I purchased it a few days ago from a shop which was listed on tissot.ch, so I'm assuming the shop's legit .. The shop was also very professional looking .. I examined the watch in thorough detail and compared it with the image I had gotten from tissot's website, and a few others .. Didn't notice any differences. There was an 11 character serial mentioned on the back, which I entered on tissot's US website (under 'Warranty') while inside the shop (using my cellphone), and no errors, etc were reported .. I got an email that my purchase has been registered, etc ..

The shop also had another piece of the same watch, and it had a different serial mentioned on its back .. Several other Couturiers were also available, and they also had different serials mentioned on their backs ..

The watch was also almost completely covered in transparent layering .. even the tiniest metal parts in the bracelet .. Only the bezel was not covered specifically, although the glass crystal was ..

Took a ton of pictures when I got home with my DSLR 

So judging from everything I've said above, I don't think there's any reason to suspect that what I've bought is a copy


----------



## WatchUlooking (May 30, 2010)

All Tissot do not have serial numbers and it can be some differances regarding the inscriptions like 30 meter or 3 bar, etc. on the case. Really the serial number isnt really important, how ever a stamped warranty card with the model number is. I think the chance is extremely small to get a fake tissot buying from a AD, or even a gray market shop.


----------



## ahmadka (Nov 27, 2013)

Yup, I did get a Tissot Warranty card .. On one side it had a background image of the world map, with a heading something like 'Tissot International Warranty' or something .. On the other side there was warranty specific info, such as the pen written serial number, the QR code sticker (taken off from the back of the watch case), the dealer's stamp, etc ... So it looks legit to me, won't you say ?


----------



## WatchUlooking (May 30, 2010)

No need to worry really, people tend to over do it.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

I just bought a tissot tradition perpetual calender and it does have a serial number !!!
I think someone just mentioned 11 digits in this thread and i have the same. Its placed in the center/lower part of the case back while the the company name details like features like water resistance, sapphire crystal etc are all in a semi circular position........

Hope this helped!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You bought the watch from an AD so the chances of it being iffy are slim indeed. Add to that all the bumf of your warranty card and it just shouts "genuine"


----------



## RRC PRC200 (May 7, 2016)

Hi,

I just bought a TISSOT PRC 200 Powermatic 80 Leather strap watch from Hours Passion, Zurich airport on 2nd May 2016. When I asked for a fresh piece I was told that it was the only piece. When I confirmed to buy I was asked if I wanted a box. I was surprised as it is their duty to give box with every purchase. I also inquired if the watch was China made and they assured that it was Swiss Made. As I had a flight to catch I did not bother much and accepted whatever they gave. At home when I checked, I noticed the following:

- I was shocked to find that my watch does not have serial number engraved on the case back between WATER RESITANT and STAINLESS STEEL. I checked on the net and all the Tissot watches (PRC 200 and others) have serial number engraved. The dealer has no answer to this when I emailed him my query.

- I was given Analogue Quartz Watch User's Manual instead of applicable to my watch (Automatic)

- I found that I am not given Hang Tag of the watch, though the QR code sticker is on the back but it does not give any detail when scanned

- I noticed that they have not given Watch History booklet which usually comes with every watch

- I have been given a small white square box (three fold) instead of the long rectangle box

- The warranty card has Chinese language on it

- The small watch catalogue is printed in china

All above points and the most important being serial number not engraved on case back and QR code not yielding any detail makes me strongly believe that the watch palmed to me is a CHINA MADE






instead of SWISS MADE












.

I seek response from experts to let me know if this is indeed SWISS made or CHINA made. My biggest concern is that the serial number is not engraved on the case back and the QR code is not giving any details when scanned.

Thank you


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi RRCPRC200 (nice nickname btw),



RRC PRC200 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a TISSOT PRC 200 Powermatic 80 Leather strap watch from Hours Passion, Zurich airport on 2nd May 2016. When I asked for a fresh piece I was told that it was the only piece. When I confirmed to buy I was asked if I wanted a box. I was surprised as it is their duty to give box with every purchase.


Classic, since it's an airport shop, many customers do not want booklets and boxes.



> I also inquired if the watch was China made and they assured that it was Swiss Made. As I had a flight to catch I did not bother much and accepted whatever they gave. At home when I checked, I noticed the following:


From a legal point of view, it's a _Swiss made_ watch, but every part of the watch is (obvisously) not made in Switzerland.



> - I was shocked to find that my watch does not have serial number engraved on the case back between WATER RESITANT and STAINLESS STEEL. I checked on the net and all the Tissot watches (PRC 200 and others) have serial number engraved. The dealer has no answer to this when I emailed him my query.


It depends. Some watches do have the s/n inside the back, hidden from the owner's view.
Your watch is okay from the pictures you sent us.



> - I was given Analogue Quartz Watch User's Manual instead of applicable to my watch (Automatic)


You'll find a pdf for your prc200 on the website. Or ask in a tissot shop, they'll give it for free.



> - I found that I am not given Hang Tag of the watch, though the QR code sticker is on the back but it does not give any detail when scanned


They won't give you the hang tag. They'll keep it.



> - I noticed that they have not given Watch History booklet which usually comes with every watch


The history booklet was given with the older (larger) kind of box.



> - I have been given a small white square box (three fold) instead of the long rectangle box
> 
> - The warranty card has Chinese language on it
> 
> - The small watch catalogue is printed in china


That's normal.



> View attachment 8037274
> .
> 
> I seek response from experts to let me know if this is indeed SWISS made or CHINA made. My biggest concern is that the serial number is not engraved on the case back and the QR code is not giving any details when scanned.
> ...


There's one tiny detail (that I won't disclose here or in PM) that makes me say it's an authentic and recent one ;-)
Don't worry.


----------



## oldies (Apr 22, 2016)

RRC PRC200 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought a TISSOT PRC 200 Powermatic 80 Leather strap watch from Hours Passion, Zurich airport on 2nd May 2016. When I asked for a fresh piece I was told that it was the only piece. When I confirmed to buy I was asked if I wanted a box. I was surprised as it is their duty to give box with every purchase. I also inquired if the watch was China made and they assured that it was Swiss Made. As I had a flight to catch I did not bother much and accepted whatever they gave. At home when I checked, I noticed the following:
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that sometimes authorised dealers sell wathches at cost price to grey market dealers.
Sometimes - the AD removes the serial number so that the manufacturer will not be able to trace it back to them.
Tissots are not made in china , and yours looks authentic.

You should check if the store you bought it from is an authorised dealer or unauthorised.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

oldies said:


> You should check if the store you bought it from is an authorised dealer or unauthorised.


Swatch Group owns the Hour Passion stores...


----------



## Hussain ali (May 27, 2021)

[QUOTE="User_Refined, post: 7071755, memb

As much as there is to like about Tissot, they are not big on concepts like _ALL_, _Always_ or _Consistently_.
They are more linked with ideas like _Innovation_, _Exceptions_, and _Variation_.

As an example, there are _Two_ Tissot-accepted spellings of the speed-measuring scale:
_* Tachymet*er*_ as shown here for a V8 on the Tissot website;
_* Tachymet*re*_ as shown here for a PRS 516 on the Tissot website.

To make a long story short *- No - not ALL Tissot watches have serial numbers*.

As *Sticky* points out - some models do have serial numbers and some don't... If you have a particular model that you are looking to authenticate this way just name it.

There are a fantastic bunch of people on here and by _crowd-sourcing_ an answer, someone with an AD-purchased watch will immediately be able to tell you:

whether that model has a serial number or not;
how many characters long it is;
how many of those characters should be letters/numbers.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hussain ali (May 27, 2021)

Hello guys,I am buying an used *Tissot TXL T60.1.583.51 Automatic. Is there anyone who can tell that how much does it worth to buy. *


----------

